# FR: ayant été chercher



## DavidCornell

Il y a cette phrase dans "le Petit Prince":

Et le petit prince, tout confus, *ayant été chercher* un arrosoir d'eau fraîche, avait servi la fleur.

Pourquoi est-ce que le verbe "chercher" est en infinitif? Quel usage est-ce? Merci.


----------



## sylene

C'est parce que "chercher" suit le verbe "etre" qui est sous la forme "ayant ete". La regle dit: deux verbes qui se suivent, le dernier se met a l'infinitif.


----------



## janpol

on pourrait imaginer ces mots dans une tournure passive et l'on aurait alors "cherché" mais ici "ayant été" a le sens de "étant allé" et je suis surpris que Saint-Ex ait écrit cela car on considère généralement que ce n'est pas du très bon français. (Je me souviens que les instituteurs d'autrefois faisaient la guerre à cette expression...)
Quant à la règle concernant les "verbes qui se suivent", je la trouve fausse...


----------



## Renaudbb

janpol said:


> on pourrait imaginer ces mots dans une tournure passive et l'on aurait alors "cherché" mais ici "ayant été" a le sens de "étant allé" et je suis surpris que Saint-Ex ait écrit cela car on considère généralement que ce n'est pas du très bon français. (Je me souviens que les instituteurs d'autrefois faisaient la guerre à cette expression...)


 
Et pourtant cette formulation est correcte, on peut se reporter à ce fil.




janpol said:


> Quant à la règle concernant les "verbes qui se suivent", je la trouve fausse...


 

Pourquoi ? Je ne trouve pas d'exemple où on peut mettre autre chose qu'un infinitif, un participe passé ou présent ... ? si ?


----------



## janpol

J'ignore pourquoi cette règle est régulièrement tronquée mais je peux dire qu'elle est à l'origine de bien des fautes. 
"se suivent"... Qu'est-ce que cela signifie ? Ces deux verbes pourraient difficilement se chevaucher.
Prenons deux exemples :
1 - Les gens qui arrivaient portaient de grosses valises.
Si le verbe "se suivre" a un sens, on doit pouvoir dire que le verbe "porter" suit le verbe "arriver" mais comme, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, "aient" est la désinence correcte, il faut faire admettre aux gamins de dix ans que ces deux verbes ne se suivent pas.
2 - J'aimais, les soirs d'été, quand le soleil déclinait, que les baigneurs avaient regagné la ville, que la brise de mer se levait, que les oiseaux se rassemblaient sur l'estran tandis que les bateaux de pêche rentraient au port après une journée passée au large, me promener tranquillement sur la grève.
On a donc expliqué que "arriver" et "porter" ne se suivaient pas; maintenant, il faut expliquer que les verbes "aimer" et "se promener", que plusieurs lignes séparent, se suivent.
La règle correcte dit : "Quand deux verbes se suivent ET SE COMPLETENT..." ce n'est pas un détail. Bizarrement, le point le plus important disparaît régulièrement. Il importe donc de vérifier si un verbe en complète un autre.
On peut sans inconvénient oublier "se suivent" et ne conserver que "se complètent". Qui plus est, on peut aisément faire l'économie d'une autre règle qui dit qu'"après une préposition (c'est-à-dire, en fait, après "à, de, par, sans, pour"...) le verbe se met à l'infinitif"  car il s'agit de la même règle. Dans un cas, la construction est directe; dans l'autre, elle est indirecte, c'est tout. Cela conduit à une application réfléchie plutôt que mécanique d'une règle et à une approche de la structure de phrases contenant des subordonnées incises.


----------



## bloomiegirl

It seems to me that it also depends on whether the verb is active or passive. For instance, both of the following […] are possible:

_"Il a été manger à la cantine."_
_"Il a été mangé par le grand méchant loup."_

...depending on who is doing the eating.


----------



## Renaudbb

Janpol : en effet, Sylene a été un peu rapide dans l'exposé de la règle, mais je pense que vu le contexte (la question initiale), la plupart avait compris qu'on ne parlait ni de verbes appartenant à deux groupes distincts (votre premier exemple) ni de participes (le second). 

Mais c'est quoi qu'il en soit toujours mieux d'être précis. 

Mais en quoi la "troncature de cette règle" génère t-elle des fautes (à part chez les étudiants étrangers) ? et quel genre de fautes ? si ce sont les erreurs de participes, mis à l'infinitif, je ne suis hélas pas sur qu'l il faille mettre le problème au débit de la connaissance partielle de cette règle


----------



## the-quality-man-4

janpol said:


> Prenons deux exemples :
> 1 - Les gens qui arrivaient portaient de grosses valises.
> Si le verbe "se suivre" a un sens, on doit pouvoir dire que le verbe "porter" suit le verbe "arriver" mais comme, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, "aient" est la désinence correcte, il faut faire admettre aux gamins de dix ans que ces deux verbes ne se suivent pas.
> 2 - J'aimais, les soirs d'été, quand le soleil déclinait, que les baigneurs avaient regagné la ville, que la brise de mer se levait, que les oiseaux se rassemblaient sur l'estran tandis que les bateaux de pêche rentraient au port après une journée passée au large, me promener tranquillement sur la grève.
> On a donc expliqué que "arriver" et "porter" ne se suivaient pas; maintenant, il faut expliquer que les verbes "aimer" et "se promener", que plusieurs lignes séparent, se suivent.
> La règle correcte dit : "Quand deux verbes se suivent ET SE COMPLETENT..." ce n'est pas un détail. Bizarrement, le point le plus important disparaît régulièrement. Il importe donc de vérifier si un verbe en complète un autre.
> On peut sans inconvénient oublier "se suivent" et ne conserver que "se complètent". Qui plus est, on peut aisément faire l'économie d'une autre règle qui dit qu'"après une préposition (c'est-à-dire, en fait, après "à, de, par, sans, pour"...) le verbe se met à l'infinitif" car il s'agit de la même règle. Dans un cas, la construction est directe; dans l'autre, elle est indirecte, c'est tout. Cela conduit à une application réfléchie plutôt que mécanique d'une règle et à une approche de la structure de phrases contenant des subordonnées incises.


Je croix que Janpol a raison quand il dit Quand deux verbes se suivent ET SE COMPLETENT..."car sans"SE COMPLETENT" y des verbes qui fuit la règle,est on va penser que la règle est fausse.
Je croix que dans le premier exemple les deux verbes se suivent on peut pas échapper a ça,mais je croix ils ne se completes pas.


----------



## janpol

Renaudbb, je n'ai point dit que "j'ai été" pour "je suis allé" était incorrect, j'ai seulement estimé que ce n'était pas considéré comme une bonne façon de s'exprimer. 
Pourquoi cette moitié de règle génère-t-elle des fautes ? Parce que l'élève (pas seulement étranger !) qui l'applique au pied de la lettre, de façon mécanique, écrit "porter" dans mon premier exemple et je ne sais quoi dans le second mais pas "me promener".
Tu as raison, Quality man, le verbe "porter"  suit le verbe "arriver" mais ne le complète pas, ce qui change tout, c'est pourquoi je pense que la règle doit insister sur le fait que le second verbe complète le premier plutôt que  sur le fait qu'il le suit qui va de soi.


----------



## Renaudbb

Janpol, pour l'histoire de la règle tu disais que cette règle mal utilisée "est à l'origine de bien des fautes", je me contentais de faire remarquer que ceux qui font "bien des fautes" ne connaissaient pas les règles ni les moitiés de règles. 

Pour "j'ai été", je trouve que la présence d'une justification de sens bien réelle, fut-elle ancienne, qu'on trouve dans le Grévisse pour valider cette formulation, devrait être l'occasion de la réhabiliter plutôt que le contraire.

D'autant que les grands auteurs sont de mon côté si je reprends mon lien : 

Elle avait été chercher deux oeufs et deux cotelettes ... (T.Bernard)
J'ai été à la messe (Flaubert)
Moi aussi je suis allé là où vous avez été (A. Fournier, le Grand Meaulnes) etc.
On trouve même quelques emplois/tournures inhabituels comme :
Cette robe vous allait bien, mais du jour où vous l'avez transformée, *elle ne vous a plus été.*
Le feu va trop fort; toute la matinée *il a été trop vite.*
Cité par Grevisse (669), sans sources. 

=> mas on a le droit de ne pas être du même avis ;-)


----------



## Renaudbb

PS : et pour enfoncer le clou, je trouve que :

"je suis allé chercher les clous" et "j'ai été chercher les clous" n'induisent pas tout à fait la même sensation. Je suis d'accord pour dire que la première version est un poil plus élégante, mais ce qui s'en dégage est subtilement différent, même sans tenir compte de la justification ancienne. 

Dans le premier cas, l'accent est mis sur le déplacement, la distance. "Je suis allé". Dans le second cas, l'information porte davantage sur l'action. 

Je dirais volontiers "Je suis allé chercher la paix en inde". Mais "J'ai été prendre la casserole à la cuisine". 

On est dans le très subtil, mais n'est ce pas la beauté de la langue...?


----------



## janpol

Je parle des effets pervers d'une "moitié de règle" parce que je les ai observés des centaines de fois. 
En ce qui concerne "j'ai été", je ne suis pas allé voir ce que dit Grevisse à ce sujet mais je te crois très volontiers. Les exemples que tu cites me semblent cependant être plutôt du style direct ("j'ai été à la messe", par exemple), donc des paroles dites par des personnages et rapportées de façon fidèle plutôt que des phrases où c'est l'auteur qui s'exprime en tant que tel.  C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai été surpris que Saint-Ex ait utilisé cette tournure... Il est vrai que, dans ce texte, c'est son personnage (l'aviateur) qui raconte, non ?
Nous sommes en fait d'accord car tu parles d'une formulation "un poil plus élégante" que l'autre donc n'appartenant pas au même niveau de langue et c'est également mon opinion.


----------



## timpeac

N'est-il pas possible qu'une phrase comme "j'ai été à la messe" soit un réflexe du verbe "être" plutôt que d'"aller" ? Au présent ça donne "je vais à la messe" ou "je suis à la messe" selon le contexte, non ? "J'ai été chercher...", là il s'agit bien d' "aller" puisqu'au présent ça ne donne que "je vais chercher..." Je me demande si c'est pour ça qu'une phrase comme "j'ai été à la messe" est plus acceptable ?


----------



## janpol

cette transformation "passé / présent" est fort intéressante !


----------



## the-quality-man-4

La regle dit: deux verbes qui se suivent, le dernier se met a l'infinitif. 
Je croix Renaud que ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que Sylene était rapide dans sa reponse,surtout que la vrai règle dit comme ça,n'est ce pas?


----------



## janpol

Non, la régle dit "quand 2 verbes se suivent et SE COMPLETENT..." 
Il faut que les deux conditions soient réunies. Si la première était suffisante, il faudrait écrire "porter' dans l"exemple que j'ai pris dans le post 5. Il faudrait des infinitifs dans la phrase suivante qui n'est pas pauvre en verbes qui  se suivent :"Il se réveillait tôt, se levait, se douchait, s'habillait, prenait son petit-déjeuner puis sortait si le temps le permettait..."
De plus, que signifie "se suivent" ? Comment des verbes pourraient-ils ne pas se suivre ? Dans le 2è exemple du post 5, le verbe "se promener" suit le verbe "aimer" dont il n'est séparé que par... quelque 45 mots. Il pourrait y en avoir trois fois plus...
Comment faire admettre qu'un verbe écrit immédiatement après un verbe ne le suit pas et qu'un verbe séparé d'un autre par 3 lignes le suit si ce n'est en ajoutant un second critère ? On peut parler des propositions de la phrase mais il me semble plus simple de chercher si le second verbe complète ou non le premier : j'aimais (faire) quoi ? "me promener". Qui arrivaient quoi ? Question dénuée de sens...
Conclusion : je préfère dire "quand 2 verbes se complètent..........."


----------



## Renaudbb

The Quality Man (et les autres) : quel qu'ait été notre débat plus haut, Janpol a raison sur le message qui précède... "deux verbes qui se suivent, le dernier se met a l'infinitif" est une manière incomplète et trompeuse d'exprimer la règle concernée, c'est amplement démontré.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Desolé,j'ai pas fait attention la première fois quand j'ai lu le thread,it's my bad.


----------

